# Deux comptes différents dans l'App Store



## Syl_2 (26 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aide actuellement une personne qui vient  d'acheter un iPhone 5C et qui avait avant un 3S et effectuait des mises à  jour etc. depuis deux pc différents. Je ne connais pas trop son  utilisation, si elle a mal effectuée des choses auparavant. Le problème  que je rencontre est au niveau de l'App Store du l'iPhone. Cette  personne est connectée avec son compte, mais lorsque je souhaite mettre  les applications à jours et que l'iPhone demande le mot de passe, c'est  une autre adresse mail, correspondant certainement à un autre compte qui  apparaît. Comment est-ce possible d'avoir deux emails différents sur  l'App Store ? J'ai essayé de déconnecter son compte puis reconnecter,  rien n'y fait.
Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2014)

Il est très facile d'avoir deux comptes sur l'App Store. Il suffit de rentrer deux emails différents et les logiciels cohabitent dans l'iPhone. Par contre, il faut toujours faire la MAJ pour chaque compte. Du coup, c'est galère.


----------



## Syl_2 (26 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Il est très facile d'avoir deux comptes sur l'App Store. Il suffit de rentrer deux emails différents et les logiciels cohabitent dans l'iPhone. Par contre, il faut toujours faire la MAJ pour chaque compte. Du coup, c'est galère.



Merci pour ta réponse. Ce que je voudrais, c'est retirer le compte (le mail qui va avec) lors de la mise à jour, puisque je suis connecté avec son autre compte.


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas possible, puisque l'application en question a été chargée avec un autre compte si j'ai bien compris. La seule solution, la retélécharger avec le nouveau compte si elle est gratuite. Ou repasser à la caisse


----------



## Syl_2 (27 Mars 2014)

Mon principal problème à vrai dire, ce n'est pas forcément la mise à jour des applis en elle même mais le fait que je n'arrive pas à avoir une seule et meme adresse mail dans l'App Store (une connectée et une autre demandée uniquement lors des maj depuis l'iphone)


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2014)

C'est pour ça qu'il faut retélécharger les applications liées à l'ancien compte avec le nouveau.

Ensuite ça marchera avec un seul compte.


----------



## Syl_2 (28 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il faut retélécharger les applications liées à l'ancien compte avec le nouveau.
> 
> Ensuite ça marchera avec un seul compte.



Ok on va tenter ça, merci


----------

